# Captured Bf 109



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/48 scale Hasegawa Bf 109G-2 I built as a former frontline machine that was handed down to one of the fighter training units and suffered a ground loop at the hands of a student pilot and was later found by advancing U.S. troops.
For those of you who have the Eagle Editions book titled ''Augsburgs Last Eagles'' will recognize that I used the same marking style on my model as some of the single seat Bf 109 trainers pictured in the book.

On to the pics...









































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Amazing.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that's the money shot! Very nice.

(looks like JohnP is shedding on the ground under the plane though :hat


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't think I've built a model that didn't feature dog hair in 20 years!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice! It really captures the "feel" of late spring, 1945.
I don't remember why they weren't still using the 2-seater Bf-108 Taifun as a trainer by that late stage of the war.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Sorry about that hair in the pic, I did not see it when I sat the model down on the photobase!

Seaview,
There may have been a few Bf 108s used as trainers but most basic trainers used by the Luftwaffe were Arado Ar96s and also Bucker Bu181s.
Advanced trainers were often older obsolete frontline aircraft like my Bf 109G-2 model. There were also some two seat Bf 109G-12s built and used by the fighter schools but they were not popular.

More pics of my model...

















Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Just brilliant.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

That very last Pic makes the whole thing for me, looks like it could be an actual WWII still shot. Love it!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The 108 wasn't built as a trainer, it was a utility and liaison aircraft. Ya gotta fly the general over to HQ, you use the 108.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Cro-Magnon Man and Just Plain Al!

John P,
I think Eduard used to make a Bf 108 kit, the 108 is not an airplane I like very much but the Ar 96 and Bu 181 trainers are something I would like to add to my collection, I hope Tamiya will kit these aircraft someday.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have the Eduard 108 kit - very nice kit, of course! I assume it's still in production.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John P,
My hope is someday Tamiya will make kits of the Ar 96 and Bu 181, if Tamiya made a kit of the Fi 156 why not the Ar 96 and Bu 181 trainers too? 

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great build. Great B&W photos! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you roadrner,
I have wanted to do a crashed Bf 109 model for quite a while.

Below is what I am working on now...a 1/48 scale Tamiya Me 262 and a couple of 1/144 scale Eduard Me 262Bs, 1/144 scale is not a scale that interests me that much I just wanted to see if I could airbrush the mottled camouflage scheme in that scale.
The Tamiya Me 262 will be put in the markings of one of those aircraft in the new JaPo Me 262 book.
















Below is some color profiles from the new decal sheet from Eagle Editions that covers some of the aircraft in the JaPo Me 262 book, my Tamiya 262 will be put in the markings of ''yellow 2''.









Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

well done


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo!

Agentsmith


----------

